# All info on Volkswagen 8v. Sticky? - Huge pics inside



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*All info on Volkswagen 1995 8v hydro - Huge pics inside*

Please be patient as some of the images are quite large.
Please request this as sticky if it's good enough.
I WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE IN ANY WAY FOR ACCURACY OF INFO SUPPLIED!
enjoy!





































_Modified by fourie_marius at 8:44 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: All info on Volkswagen 8v. Sticky? - Huge pics inside (fourie_marius)*

Looks like the only equivalent engine in North America would be the ACC engine code found in 1993-98 Golf/Jetta CL base models, Canada only. 1.8L Mono-Motronic, throttle body injected.


----------



## snugglebunny (Jul 24, 2008)

useful as hell right now. came to look for this stuff and just clicked on this thread and not expecting an awnser i got it, haha. thanks


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (snugglebunny)*

glad i could help. i have lots of other info (elec diagrams, tightening torques etc) on various models as well. shout if you need anything.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All info on Volkswagen 8v. Sticky? - Huge pics inside (fourie_marius)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All info on Volkswagen 8v. Sticky? - Huge pics inside (fourie_marius)*


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All info on Volkswagen 8v. Sticky? - Huge pics inside (fourie_marius)*


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All info on Volkswagen 8v. Sticky? - Huge pics inside (fourie_marius)*

ttt


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_glad i could help. i have lots of other info (elec diagrams, tightening torques etc) on various models as well. shout if you need anything.


OK, what might you have on an older motor like an EH 1.6 1447cc?

TBerk
what?, it's still an 8v...


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

IM sent


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

bump. as people are lookin for this info again without searching


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: All info on Volkswagen 1995 8v hydro - Huge pics inside (fourie_marius)*

usefull Information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the Link has gone straight into my *Favorites* http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: All info on Volkswagen 1995 8v hydro - Huge pics inside (fourie_marius)*

This just answered about three questions I had. and shows several things in nice pictures that the Bentley does not.
thanks!
book marked!


----------



## less steger (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (TBerk)*

just wondering if you have any info on keyway location on the camshaft for a 1600-1700 1200 oclock 2 oclock or where cam gear has no markings thanks


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (less steger)*

JN motor specs in general?


----------



## machinistsdude1 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (franque)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

